# Compacted Soil



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I am beginning to think that maybe part of the reason that we are now finding that in a part of our field that the water table is so high is that the soil is so compacted that the water can no longer drain down the our drain lines. Maybe I should have someone come in with a ripper and rip up the soil in that location. We are also seeing an ever increasing amount of Foxtail Barley, and it likes a tight wet anaerobic soil, possibly high magnesium and/or high nitrogen use.

I also found this interesting. It talks about weeds.

http://www.natureswayresources.com/infosheets/shootmessenger.html


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

CowboyRam said:


> I also found this interesting. It talks about weeds.
> 
> http://www.natureswayresources.com/infosheets/shootmessenger.html


I don't know if I believe half of that....maybe some....but I got news for them in the Southeast... and that is Johnson Grass likes to grow in the best soil you have if you don't fight it like the devil.....several others just sounds ridiculous. I suspicion hippie propaganda. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Ditto to what the Vol posted.

Larry


----------

